# Hydraulic clutch swap



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys. Been digging for a few days now and haven't found anything concrete.

I have a spare vr6. (Master cylinder, slave, hoses and tank)

How do i go about connecting the master to the pedal? 
Any bolt in options or will i need to weld on a little bracket to take the white plastic clip?

2L 16v ABF cupra 6k


----------



## sports racer (Nov 3, 2015)

Bump


----------

